

Homeland Security ICE Seizing Sites for no Reason? - scottfowles
http://musically.com/blog/2010/12/02/hip-hop-site-onsmash-taken-down-by-the-us-government/
Interesting article about how the US government is stepping in as an attempt to prevent copyright infringement on the net, but are innocent sites being caught in the cross-fire?
======
bradhe
So the example they give here is onsmash.com. What's interesting is the domain
still resolves to an IP in what looks like a CaroNet colo in North Carolina.

How are they taking over these domains I wonder? Or are they forcing the sites
to host the take down notice on their own hardware?

~~~
scottfowles
Hmm... good question. Maybe this site just happened to be on an IP block that
had a ton of torrent sites since I'm pretty sure that's what ICE targeted, and
got caught in the cross-fire?

I think the saddest part of this is that the music industry is already in
enough turmoil without the govt. seizing their internet marketing
opportunities.

